# 2 rb's and convict



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

Well 2 of my rb's killed my third rb. So i wanted to see how a convict would do in the tank. Both the rb's are about 2.5 inches and the con is about 2 inches. The con has now been in the tank for a little over a month. The first few days it wasnt going well but now the freaking con is punking out my piranhas. Its a convict with a freeking piranhas attitude its crazy. I have a bigger male convict with nice color and fins im wondering if i should put him in there. He just looks really good and i dont want him all torn up. btw this male is much stronger and bigger then the female, he is about 3 inches.


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

yor con is gonna be lunch semeday


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

yeah i know that but so far all is going well. I havent seen the rb's bite at the con in like 3 weeks its always the con punking the rb's out now.


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

id put cons in seperate tank and start raising them for food


----------



## Daywalker (Aug 15, 2004)

anything in the tank with a red will become a feeder one day!


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

I hope that con kills th rbp, so you can post pics and prove everybody wrong!


----------



## Davoo (Jan 30, 2004)

I tried the same thing with a 11" oscar. Worked for 9 months. Now the oscar has 1 eye.


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

> I tried the same thing with a 11" oscar. Worked for 9 months. Now the oscar has 1 eye.


HOLY sh*t!







we have something in common! My mom had a 6" oscar in a 90G tank with these parrot fish, and this oscar was punking everyone, so i put him in the 60G tank with my elong for 4 hours, and now it only has 1 eye too!


----------



## DaBreeZe (May 11, 2004)

well i hope that lasts with the Con.

and what are the requirements for breeding cons??


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Look at my signature. 2 RBP's with my Male convict. I may like piranha's more but this cichlid doesn't put up with any sh*t.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

delta said:


> yor con is gonna be lunch semeday


i dont know bout that, a con is a nasty fukn fish man and if its the same size as the ranas

then THEY might end up the ones that get



> I have a bigger male convict


you have two?? do you know if the other is a female, cause if you have a pair in the tank with the

ranas then the ranas are deffinetly in trouble in my opinion cause cons will get even meaner

when there mating and there allways mating.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

DaBreeZe said:


> and what are the requirements for breeding cons??


 a male, a female, and water


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)




----------



## ShortCurcuit (Jul 16, 2004)

I put two 2in female convicts in with my three 3in rbp's and three 3 exodons about a month ago and so far i have lost one con


----------



## DaBreeZe (May 11, 2004)

like what size tanks do i need for a pair of breeding cons??

and freez i know i need a male and a female :nod:


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

i got 2 females and 1 male con i allready tried breeding them but they wont they will in the 55gal but not in a 10. Also there is just 1 con with the rb's


----------

